# Question for the plant gurus- CO2 and fighting algae



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay guys- I finally went out and bought a CO2 system. Its been running for about three days. The plants are now pearling. I have read that CO2 helps to fight algae because it feeds the plants and promotes healthy growth, thus out-competing algae. (correct me if I'm wrong) So, with this in mind, how long before I can see the algae disappear? Also, how long before the plants start to do better? I'll be honest, I'm impatient, this algae is bothering me. It's always been a goal of mine to have a nice planted tank, little to no algae, plants flourishing, etc. What has been holding me back I believe is not having the CO2, and now that I have it, I'm curious to how long before I see results. Also would it be a good idea to dose in ferts along with CO2? 

Thankyou in advance!

~Zebra


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Algae is actually a type of plant: it's cells have cell walls like your normal flowers and others plants. All plants take in CO2 (carbon dioxide), therefore I'm not too sure if implementing a CO2 system is the best idea. I may be wrong here but I'm pretty sure biology class helped me out for this answer a little bit haha.

Before you do anything about this, wait for other answers because I may be wrong here.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

An algae free tank is a result of a BALANCE of light, ferts, and CO2.....It's up to you to adjust each accordingly. More CO2 probably means more ferts., Light can be adjusted with a timer. 5000 to 6700 kelvin rated bulbs do best for plants.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

BV77 said:


> An algae free tank is a result of a BALANCE of light, ferts, and CO2.....It's up to you to adjust each accordingly. More CO2 probably means more ferts., Light can be adjusted with a timer. 5000 to 6700 kelvin rated bulbs do best for plants.


Thankyou! I will start dosing ferts. I have the correct lighting, and I do have a timer.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The easiest way to win is to simply make sure the plants are numerous enough to eat up all the algae food.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright, I have plenty of plants in there!

Oh one more thing, I've also heard people say that cutting a stem plant promotes growth as well, would it be wise to cut off the bottom parts of stem plants that maybe don't look so good and let them start anew?


----------

